# Favorite gun for small game?



## muzzy17is (Jun 29, 2013)

Just wondering what ya'll are using to hunt small game and why is your favorite?


----------



## swampcat95 (Jun 30, 2013)

I use a 410 commanche pistol with a 10 inch barrel. The main reason I use it is because it can be holstered. In the briars in South GA, a long gun can be tiresome to carry around.


----------



## TREY1984 (Jun 30, 2013)

22MAG only head shots with squirrels


----------



## muzzy17is (Jun 30, 2013)

For rabbits I'm leading towards a 20 guage pump youth model myself. Small and light weight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 30, 2013)

310 Winchester single shot 22.  If I can see it, I can hit it with this gun.  Poor little squirrels don't stand a chance if they are closer than 75 yards.  DRT.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 30, 2013)

.22 pistol,revolver,or rifle, or muzzle loader


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 30, 2013)

swampcat95 said:


> I use a 410 commanche pistol with a 10 inch barrel. The main reason I use it is because it can be holstered. In the briars in South GA, a long gun can be tiresome to carry around.



Come on Austin give us a LOOK at this pistol!!!!


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jun 30, 2013)

I shoot a 1930 western arms long range .16 ga sxs when i squirrel hunt,just to be different.


----------



## swampcat95 (Jul 1, 2013)

mlandrum said:


> Come on Austin give us a LOOK at this pistol!!!!



Here is the Comanche 410. It has the 8 inch barrel adaptor in the picture. They come with three adapters for 8 inch and 10 inch 410 as well as 8 inch 45 Colt.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 1, 2013)

22 mag or 410 or 20 gauge

Years ago, a friend of my father-in-law had a 22/410 over/under combo.  Haven't seen one of those in ages.  Man, that thing was sweet.


----------



## Offroadtek (Jul 1, 2013)

Saw this in my last G&A mag. May have to have one.
http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/Model42

My fav small game gun tho is my AR22. Tacsol upper, it's more accurate than any semi 22 I've seen and easy to tote.


UPDATE:
I have found a new favorite rifle for walking hunts. This thing is light and crazy accurate.


----------



## muzzy17is (Jul 1, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> Saw this in my last G&A mag. May have to have one.
> http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/Model42
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## englishmonster (Jul 3, 2013)

savage makes tha 22/410 break barrel fer around $350+. walmart sells um. i use a single shot 20 on all small game but coons


----------



## Jay Bee (Jul 13, 2013)

I use a 16 ga. Ithica NID when the leaves are heavy, then swich to a Marlin 795 .22 auto later in the season.


----------



## pop pop jones (Jul 15, 2013)

I got a savage 410, what else would I need.


----------



## BriarCreekEd (Jul 16, 2013)

I use the same gun as Swamp Cat, the only difference is that mine is silver. Like Cat said it is easier to maneuver around the briars with a holstered pistol.


----------



## vonnick52 (Jul 16, 2013)

Side by side .410 that I've had since I was about 9.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2013)

22 short


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 16, 2013)

.410 o/u


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Marlin 60 in 22LR.

My kids use a 20GA or 410.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 16, 2013)

Savage Crackshot single shot .22. Falling block action, octagonal barrel and walnut stock. It has fed me many dinners over the past 41 years.


----------



## one hogman (Jul 16, 2013)

squirrels- .22 LR or 12 gauge model 11, 1908 mfg/

rabbits. 20 gauge SXS or O&U

Doves, 12/20 ga semi auto 1100/A5/Model 11

crowes, A5/M11 12 gauge


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 16, 2013)

I like a 22lr myself


----------



## 7mmMag (Jul 17, 2013)

22mag for squirrels
20g Stevens pump for rabbits by the way if anyone has one for sale I'm looking for another one. 
16g 1100 auto for squirrel and rabbits
Favorite is the 20g cause it is so light. Easy to swing.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jul 18, 2013)

I've got 4 I like to use... Moss berg 500 .410, rigger 10/22 target, Browning T-Bolt 22 mag and last but not least marlin M25 22lr... I prob like the T-Bolt the best...


----------



## Hog Whisperer (Jul 24, 2013)

20 gauge is good for anything


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2013)

squirrels- Ruger 10/22 
quail and rabbits- Remington sporting 28 ga.


----------



## specialk (Jul 24, 2013)

I've used them all.....12's to 410's....single shots to semi's...mostly used, beat up hand-me down type guns.....finally bit the bullet last year and bought a Tri-Star 28 gauge semi-auto and bought a case of shells to go with it.....I absolutely love that gun....shoulders great and I only missed one rabbit I drew a bead on.....5lbs fully loaded.....cost me 479 out the door(ouch!)....


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2013)

Ruger 10/22 and Marlin model 60 .I go for head shots on squirrels....started using a scope lately because I'm 61 and don't see as well as I used to.

I've also got a very old Marlin bolt action that will drive tacks, but it's a heavy gun to tote.It was my Dad's gun.
.22's have always been my favorite "meat gun."


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 4, 2013)

Early Season - Remington 870 Express Magnum 20 Gauge

Late Season - Browning Buckmark .22LR Rifle

Any other time/Quick Hunt etc... - Ruger Single Six .22 LR/Mag Combo


----------



## panfried0419 (Aug 4, 2013)

10/22


----------



## Throwback (Aug 4, 2013)

browning .22 lever action

T


----------



## Beretta682 (Aug 7, 2013)

JC Higgins .22lr single shot.  Dead accurate.


----------



## conejero (Aug 7, 2013)

That Savage 24, the rifle over shotgun break open should be the ticket for small game, used to have one in .22 lr over 20 ga. Should have kept it because it's worth more now than it was 30 years ago when I sold it, but they are actually too heavy for me to want to carry all day. Today, squirrel/ Marlin 60, up till 2 years ago when I was running rabbit dogs, I toted a Mossberg 500, synthetic, 18" cylinder bore with a sling. Handy, reasonably light and short, deadly on running rabbits in the brush at about 25 yds. or less.


----------



## billy62green (Aug 7, 2013)

Gotta take the old .410 out at least once during the season. Reminds me of days gone by in my younger years, and my granddaddy.


----------



## pnome (Aug 7, 2013)

.22mag  

I'm usually looking for some hogs to headshot.  I've only killed one squirrel with it.  A little much for them, but gets it done.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 7, 2013)

50# long bow


----------



## Jay Bee (Aug 7, 2013)

Two years ago I sold my Elsy 20 & got a 16 ga. Ithica now I'm getting the itch for a 16 ga. Else 30" F&F I think I will do it. At my age you can do any thing you want. It is 90 % & under a grand. Just another squirrel gun.


----------



## turhntng (Aug 7, 2013)

Savage 17


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 8, 2013)

I really like my Ruger 10/22  Had it since I was 14.

It's small, quick pointing, and very accurate.

Here's one of a few I plinked on Cedar Creek back in Feb.


----------



## Wlrountree (Aug 8, 2013)

New England Firearms single shot .410 (first gun) andSavage .17 HMR for squirrels, 870 youth model 20 gauge for rabbits (my second gun) full size 870 20 for quail


----------



## watermedic (Aug 8, 2013)

Mossberg 500 .410 for rabbits. Cheap gun but all the years of hunting have taken its toll. The stock is really scratched up from the briers. But it is great for bunnies!

Ruger 10/22 and 77/22 for squirrels. Also have a super single six with a 9 1/2 in. barrel.

Doves make me take out the 12 ga cynergy or the 20 ga Red Label.

I love hunting!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 8, 2013)

Remington 597 .22


----------



## bowhunter54 (Aug 9, 2013)

10/22 or 17hmr. Gonna try the 20 gauge out in a few days!


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 13, 2013)

Have used a ruger m77 all weather with skeleton stock for years.I have the 22 and the mag.The wife got me a savage 22mag for Christmas last year and it is my go to gun now.I hate a squirrel that has been shot with a shotgun.Nothing I hate more than eating a mess of squirrel and biting down on a pellet.


----------



## kiltman (Aug 14, 2013)

22LR Marlin 60.


----------



## sherrod833 (Aug 15, 2013)

All my squirrels and rabbits are shot with .22 air rifles.


----------



## scott stokes (Aug 23, 2013)

I like my air guns for tree rats.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 6, 2013)

For the shot gunners, what size shot do you use for squirrel and rabbit? Which choke do you use for both as well? 
Thanks


----------



## Hardwood (Sep 6, 2013)

I started rabbit hunting with a Rossi 410 pistol a couple years ago. Love it and have got to where I can hit as good with it as I could a regular 410. And if I miss, they get to make another lap!!!


----------



## one hogman (Sep 6, 2013)

308-MIKE said:


> For the shot gunners, what size shot do you use for squirrel and rabbit? Which choke do you use for both as well?
> Thanks



6s are hard to beat for rabbits or squirrels,, imp cyl/ skeet choke for rabbits, Mod or Full for Squirrels, sometimes they like to get in the top of big trees, if they are close you can always, shoot at the head or aim off them a little to keep from shooting then up so bad, Same thing for rabbits .


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 7, 2013)

I bought a box of 8's a couple years back, would they be OK? I have a remington 1187 supermag to shoot out of.


----------



## Swamperdog (Sep 17, 2013)

I use a 10/22 or a WWII relic 16g sxs.  However, I'm drooling over the new Ruger American Rimfire in 22 mag.  I'm seriously considering one of those for hogs during small game season.  I also hunt with a T/C .54 Hawken but it's a little much for a squirrel. (hogs)


----------



## sherrod833 (Sep 19, 2013)

scott stokes said:


> I like my air guns for tree rats.



Nice. Is that a AR6?


----------



## HossBog (Sep 24, 2013)

Squirrels, I like using .22 shorts lately. If leaves are off enough. Or 20 gauge 870. Rabbits - oh me, it's my 16 gauge side by side modified/improved cylinder. Way back when I was teenager, I could hunt birds (hey, in Old Georgia, birds meant Quail) on ancestral lands, never saw deer back then, but it was full of rabbits and quail. Now? Few rabbits, and fewer quail, but over run with pine goats! My very last hunt there alone, right before I went to Vietnam, just me and Spot, my English Pointer, we jumped a big 8 point pine goat.

I done got to reminiscing, a geezer disease. Boys, y'all should have seen them days!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 27, 2013)

I like a 12ga with 6s, 7s or 8s full choke. Way up and they come down, on the run on a  limb and they still come down. I have also used a .22 to great effect, but prefer the 12.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 27, 2013)

swampcat95 said:


> Here is the Comanche 410. It has the 8 inch barrel adaptor in the picture. They come with three adapters for 8 inch and 10 inch 410 as well as 8 inch 45 Colt.



Nice I have been wanting one for A while now .


----------



## bscrandall (Oct 21, 2013)

I like my little .410 for squirrel but sometimes ill use a 12,16, or 20 guage.


----------



## HuntWithFeist (Oct 22, 2013)

Marlin model 60 for me


----------



## Cowboykurt (Oct 31, 2013)

My Benjamin .25 Air rifle


----------



## Rifleman 22 mag (Nov 6, 2013)

H & R 28 ga


----------



## Jeff94 (Nov 7, 2013)

I like my 552 speedmaster bc it will shoot any 22 shell whether they are shorts or longs


----------

